# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 05/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Gói Ocean waves - Muine Bay Resort*

Giá chỉ: 1.950.000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Bungalow Garden View (miễn phí nâng lên hạng phòng Bungalow Sea View vào ngày thường và nếu còn phòng).Ăn sáng cho 02 người(buffet hoặc menu).Miễn phí 01 bữa ăn trưa hoặc tối theo menu cho 02 khách.Miễn phí trà, café và bánh tại khu vực riêng của resort từ 15:00 – 17:00 hàng ngày.Miễn phí 01 tour du lịch Đồi Cát (theo lịch của resort).Miễn phí xe buýt từ resort ra thành phố Phan Thiết và ngược lại (theo lịch trình của resort).Miễn phí wifi, hồ bơi, sân tennis (từ 07:00 – 17:00 hàng ngày).Giảm 5% dịch vụ ăn uống tại resort.Giảm 10% dịch vụ nước uống trong phòng.

Điều kiện:
Không áp dụng chung với các khuyến mại khác.Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/6/2014. (không áp dụng ngày 30/4/2014 – 3/5/2014, 2/9/2014).

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Gói dịch vụ "thông minh" của khách sạn Mường Thanh Đà Nẵng - Mường Thanh Đà Nẵng*

Giá chỉ: 3.290.044 VND / 2 pax

* Bao gồm:
4 ngày 3 đêm nghỉ với phòng hạng sang dành cho 2 người.1 bữa ăn trưa hoặc ăn tối miễn phí với thực đơn Việt Nam.Sử dụng phòng Gym và hồ bơi miễn phí.Miễn phí nâng hạng phòng cao hơn tùy thuộc vào tình trạng phòng của khách sạn.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình không áp dụng cho các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.Chương trình được áp dụng đến hết ngày 31/12/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Honey Moon tại Duparc Hotel Đà Lạt*

Giá Chỉ: 3.896.104 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ với bữa ăn sáng hằng ngày, miễn phí nâng cấp lên phòng Superior (tùy thuộc vào tình trạng phòng)01 Bó Hoa Hồng chào đón khi nhận phòng.01 Bữa ăn tối lãng mạn dưới ánh nến với sel menu dành cho hai người, cộng với một ly rượu vang.60 phút massage dành cho hai người.Vận chuyển sân bay bằng xe buýt.Giảm 10% cho dịch vụ F&B.Giảm 10% cho các tour tham quan.Giảm 10% cho các dịch vụ spa.

* Điều kiện:
Không kết hợp với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.Chương trình diễn ra đến hết ngày 20/12/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Khuyến mãi hè 2 ngày 1 đêm tại Imperial Hotel Huế*

Giá chỉ: 2.478.182VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:

02 ngày 1 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe hướng sông.Đưa hoặc đón (1 chiều) bằng xe riêng (đi hoặc đến sân bay Phú Bài).Chào mừng với bữa tối và bia địa phương.Nâng cấp phòng miễn phí nếu phòng có sẵn.Thức uống chào mừng, hoa và trái cây khi đến.Bữa ăn tự chọn (buffet) hàng ngày.Nhận phòng sớm từ 10:00 hoặc trả phòng trễ 14:00 tùy thuộc vào tình trạng phòng trống.Trà, cafe miễn phí và hai chai nước khoáng.Miễn phí sử dụng hồ bơi, trung tâm thể hình , tắm hơi và tắm hấp , Internet trong phòng và tại Trung tâm kinh doanh.Giảm giá 10 % trên tổng hóa đơn tại Royal Spa & Giảm giá 10% Thực phẩm & Đồ uống tại tất cả các cửa hàng.

* Điều kiện:
Miễn phí cho trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi .Trẻ từ 6-12 tuổi ngủ cùng giường với bố mẹ (tối đa 2 trẻ em mỗi phòng) phụ thu cho bữa ăn sáng là 120.000 VND/ 1bé.Chương trình không áp dụng chung với các khuyến mãi khác tại khách sạn.Chương trình diễn ra đến hết ngày 31/10/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Shangrila - Miền đất đẹp * 

Không quá cheo leo, cách trở như Tây Tạng, không phồn hoa như Lệ Giang hay Côn Minh, Shangrila chỉ đơn giản là miền đất đẹp dưới thềm chân núi Himalaya, nơi chứa đựng nhiều yếu tố của đời sống tâm linh văn hóa. Shangrila quanh co và vắng lặng đến bất ngờ. Dọc những con đường, các gian hàng bày rất nhiều sản phẩm dân gian của người Tạng. Những chiếc vòng đeo tay và khuyên tai đủ màu sắc, những chiếc chuông có tiếng kêu leng keng vui tai, búp bê mang hình ảnh những cô bé dân tộc Nạp Tây, Tạng hoặc Moshua, những con bò Yak nhồi bông nhỏ xinh, cặp và túi làm từ da thuộc, các mặt hàng giá cả đều ổn và bạn có thể mua về làm quà. Shangrila không phải là thiên đường nơi hạ giới như nhiều người đã lầm tưởng là nguyên mẫu của Vùng đất cùng tên trong tiểu thuyết Lost Horizon (Đường chân trời đã mất) - nhà văn anh James Hilton. Nhưng Shangrila là giai điệu cao vút vang vọng trên thảo nguyên bao la, là hình ảnh tuyệt đẹp về miền đất hạnh phúc, là những lời niệm gửi gắm nhiều ước nguyện về một cuộc sống tốt đẹp.


*SHANGRI-LA MAJI SUNFLOWER INN*

Giá từ: $48/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: Northern Suburbs of Shangri-la, Trung Điện, Shangri-La, Trung Quốc 674400

Khách sạn hiện đại này nằm trong khu lân cận với các địa điểm tham quan nổi tiếng như Phòng khám Hengkang, Phòng khám Ganzhutang Zangyi, trung tâm thương mại Fangcai.




*SHANGRI-LA EIGHT SYMBOLE LOTUS*

Giá phòng: $65/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: No.30 Gunma Lane, Zhongdian, Shangri-La, China 674400 

Khiêm tốn nằm trong trung tâm của Trung Điện, Shangri-La Eight Symbole Lotus Inn là điểm lý tưởng cho du khách muốn khám phá Shangri-La.

----------

